# New Plants care



## Dirty_Pond (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I just received about 20 plants:

1.) C. Bekettii 3
2.) Lingua 3
3.) Amazonicus 6
4.) Anubias 4
5.) X-mas Moss 
6.) Cryptocoryne balansae 3

Other then Anubiac and the moss, all the other plants are just the roots without the plants.

1.) My question is what is the proper way of taking care of these plants?
That is, can I just put them directly in the tank?

2.) Can the roots/bulbs directly be planted in the gravel (i have flourite gravel)?

My driftwood is not ready yet to be put in the tank. Its still leaching color. 3.) So in absence of a driftwood, how should I plant the anubias and the moss?

Currently all the plants are still in their packages and they look healthy. 

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can go ahead and plant the roots and bulbs. Just don't bury the crowns. The anubia and moss can just set in the tank till the wood is ready.


----------



## Dirty_Pond (Apr 26, 2009)

What about my water in the tank?
I just did a water change (the tank is still cycling) today. That wouldn't hurt the young plants?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It shouldn't I cycle with plants all the time.


----------

